# És clar i tan!



## Cracker Jack

Entenc ''és clar'' pero per què hi ha i tan? Quina funció té la frase ''i tan.'' Sento sovint aquesta frase quan una persona contesta a una pregunta o una petició/sol.licitud d'una altra.

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## GoranBcn

S'escriu "i tant", però la *t* no es pronuncia. 

*I tant* es podria traduir com "segur que sí".

*És clar* es pot escriure *esclar* també.


----------



## Samaruc

Només un petit apunt a l'excel·lent resposta d'en GoranBcn: La pronúncia o l'emmudiment de les "t" a final de paraula després de consonant és una qüestió que varia segons zona i dialecte. N'hi ha que no les pronuncien i n'hi ha que sí.

Salutacions


----------



## ampurdan

Em penso que els dos es tradueixen per "of course". "És clar" normalment no té el grau d'emotivitat que té "i tant!". "I tant!" és un intensificador de la resposta. És un "sí" a una cosa que no ofereix cap mena de dubte o que es desitja molt, depèn del tipus de pregunta. Em penso que a vegades es podria traduir per "indeed!". En alemany diuen "aber natürlich!" en francés, "(mais) bien sur!", en castellà "¡desde luego!/¡ya lo creo!".


----------



## chics

*I tant! = bien sur!*

C'est une expression tres tres habituel...


----------



## GoranBcn

Samaruc said:


> La pronúncia o l'emmudiment de les "t" a final de paraula després de consonant és una qüestió que varia segons zona i dialecte. N'hi ha que no les pronuncien i n'hi ha que sí.
> 
> Salutacions



Tens raó. A Mallorca, per exemple, es pronuncia mol*t*, perfectamen*t*, tan*t*, malamen*t*, etc


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies per les vostres respostes.  Sí, ha de ser tant en lloc de tan.  Ara me'n adono.  Pensava que era l'adverbi d'intensitat tan.  Pero resulta que és un altre adverbi tant.

No savia que en Mallorca es pronuncia la terminal ''t''.


----------



## ampurdan

Com que jo també ho pronuncio igual, et diré com em van ensenyar a mi a distingir-los:

Davant d'adjectiu, adverbi o locució adverbial: "tan".
En qualsevol altre cas: "tant".


----------

